# Whats the best way to catch/cook Amberjack?



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Amberjack is legal now right? So what is the best way to catch them and cook them? Are they a descent table fare? I am goingto take some buddies out and they want to catch something they can eat so I figured if AJ's are open they can catch and eat them. Happy New Year PFF--You guys rock!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Live bait is usually what I use. Anytthing from pin fish to whatever you catch on the bottom. Send them back down half to 2/3 rds of the way and hang on. Alot caught on jigs also. I like to do my AJ on the grill. Nice firm white meat and wont fall apart, just use your fav spices. Good Luck.

Skip


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I soak mine in milk for about an hour and then blacken it on the grill... I never get any complaints.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like to use butterfly jigs, if they are there you can catch on on almost every drop.

I like to soak in beer :letsdrink or italian dressing then grill :hungry


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Big live baits is the best way to get a big one. I however catch all mine on a Blue butterfly jig. I marinade mine in Zesty Italian for about 4 hours in the fridge before grilling to perfection. Caution do not over cook. When it turns white opaque it is done. Also garnish with finely sliced scallions and a pinch of garlic salt. It will turn out so good it will make you want to smack your mama.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome replies---my mouth was watering whilereading them. I am headed to Bass Pro this morning to grab some jigs--one more question--do you need to bleed them?


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

i have gotten good luck sending down a silk or mingo snapper down.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Badfisherman (1/2/2010)*Awesome replies---my mouth was watering whilereading them. I am headed to Bass Pro this morning to grab some jigs--one more question--*do you need to bleed them*?


No just ice well immediately. Do you use the butterfly jigging system? Rod, reel and braid and jigs?


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *lobsterman (1/2/2010)*Big live baits is the best way to get a big one. I however catch all mine on a Blue butterfly jig. I marinade mine in Zesty Italian for about 4 hours in the fridge before grilling to perfection. Caution do not over cook. When it turns white opaque it is done. Also garnish with finely sliced scallions and a pinch of garlic salt. It will turn out so good it will make you want to smack your mama.


+1 Try melting a thin slice of room temperature pepper jack chesse on top just before you take it off. SMACK:hungry


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Lobsterman----I am going to try jigging for the first time--I went to BPS and got some braid and some jigs. Now I am trying to figure out what way to spool the braid and monofilament.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

no need to bleed them. the larger ones have a pretty serious bloodline in them, however..... remove this, and i second the italian dressing soak. grilled or blackened with paul prudhommes seafood magic. YUUUMMM


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm an AJ on the grill guy myself. Baste with olive oil and season with Greek seasoning (from Publix) and put it on the grill.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Badfisherman (1/2/2010)*Lobsterman----I am going to try jigging for the first time--I went to BPS and got some braid and some jigs. Now I am trying to figure out what way to spool the braid and monofilament.


What reel are you putting it on? Also if you buy the TufLine XP at Basspro they will spool it for you.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Dont know much about catching but I used to grill it it a buttersauce that was a mixture of butter, tabasco, lemon pepper, seafood seasoning , garlic, lemon and slight bit of blackening seasoning. Be sure to get any worms out before starting.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Saute a handful of white onion and a handful of celery in butter, add some Tonys, a chicken (or fish) bouillion cube, a double handful of jack cut into half bite size pieces and acup of cream. Serve it over rice or grits and dont invite company, you'll want it all to yourself.


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

> *lobsterman (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Badfisherman (1/2/2010)*Lobsterman----I am going to try jigging for the first time--I went to BPS and got some braid and some jigs. Now I am trying to figure out what way to spool the braid and monofilament.
> ...


I was going to put it on a penn 320 but I heard from a friend that I should put it on a spinning reel--what do you think! I am going to take the reel down to Sams and have them put it on.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It all boils down to what you are comfortable with. If you have no problems using a conventional reel then you can get more line capacity and more drag unless you buy the very top of the line spinning reels. If you are more comfortable with a spinning reel then get that. Tuna popper at Sams will help you out for sure.


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Where are some good places to look for amberjack? I'd be heading out of Sherman's Cove.


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *mbe5003 (1/6/2010)*Where are some good places to look for amberjack? I'd be heading out of Sherman's Cove.




Try the sunken oil platforms the Tenneco or the Chevron, these are just over 20 miles from the pass. And do not get frustrated if you keep getting broken off, there is a lot of structure down there. Just try to keep your bait a little above the wreck and make them come out and get it. Then its hold on and fight and hope they don't get back down. But I will almost guarantee you will not catch a short.



Here is a list of a bunch of the artificial reefs with good number.



http://www.thiswaytothe.net/reefs/panhandlereefs.shtml



Phillip


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Alright awesome, thanks


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Lobsterman--I think I might just put it on a conventional reel due to the fact that I will probably be fishing the rigs off of FM and could use the drag to pull them away from the rig legs. I talked to Tunapopper and he said no problem putting that braid on.


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Aj is my favorite to catch, those rig donkeys can pull hard so make sure youre drag is set correctly. I use a torium 50 loaded with braid, send down a big hardtail


----------

